# [H] SM/CSM/DV & OOP Books, [W] Cash or "Like for Like" [UK]



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello Heretics!

Been a while since I've been here, but I'm in the midst of a clean out, and came across my 40k stuff, I don't want it, so grab what you can get!


*Let me be honest, I have NO idea on value, so make me a fair offer and it's yours, don't take the piss and you'll still get a good deal. *

I won't post to the US, nothing personal, but I've never had much sucsess sending too the US, so if it get's lost, you get your money back, but I don't get the figures back, so I lose twice, sorry, but bitch at Royal Mail.

ANYWAY, Here's what I've got.

This is a started but never finished project, to make a strong CSM force from DV, everything sold as seen, except where noted.

(also, I may label things wrong, I'm out of the loop dangit!)

10x CSM, 8 Primed (Flesh Painted though) 2 Painted to High TT Quality, Unbased.


































10x DV SM (Note, the "Plasma Cannon" has been modified to carry a Plasma Gun as per CSM codex), 7 Primed, 3 Painted to High TT Quality, Weapons not attached but included.



































5x Noise Marines (Note, models equpied with 2 Sonic Blasters and 2 Blast Masters), Basic Paint job, Unbased.

























6x DV Chosen, Primed, Unbased.









4x DV Terminators (Excess "wings" from Talons to "Chaos-ify" them), Primed Unbased.

















1x DV Terminator Captain, "Chaos-ified" (Note, his Right Arm is MISSING, no idea what happened), Painted to TT Qualite, Unbased.


















1x CSM Terminator Lord, HQ Paintjob, Unbased.

















1x CSM Lord (DV Captain conversion) Good TT Quality, Based.

















2x Spawn, Part Painted, need finishing.









1x Converted Hellbrute(?), Custom Plasma Cannon, Head and "Drool", High TT Quality, Based


























1x Greater Demon, High TT Quality, Unbased, Wings are NOT glued in.

























3x DV Ravenwing Bikes, Part Painted, Unbased.


























1x "Command" Rhino (was a whirlwind, once). High TT Quality

















1x Moduled Predator (Magnetized parts for Annihilator/Destructor and flame Baal (Assault cannons lost)). Primed

















1x Moduled Rhino (Or Predator!) Most parts Primed.









1x CSM Sorcerer (DV CSM Lord Conversion) Well Painted, Based.


















1x CSM Codex, DV mini Book, and Mini Rulebook. (_Note: I may hold back on the mini rule book, if for example we did a straight 40k Army swap, cos, well, I'd still need that!_)










*The following are included, at no extra cost, consider them freebies for buying in bulk*

4th/5th Edition BT and BA Codex, 5th Ed Mini Book.










2nd(?) Ed "Codex Imperialis" Its tatty, but its old!










3rd(?) Ed SM and Nid Codex.









BIG 3rd(?) Ed Rulebook.









This POS, A rough LED'd Rhino. No complaints, it's (potentially) free.

















Plus a metric shite ton of SM/CSM bits, from leftover sprues, to some odd 2nd Ed Metal SM, Old white plastic RT era Marines, Odd BA bits, I think there's ever a finecast Dante in there.



_What do I want?_

Well either a like for like swap,or Cash Moneys. As I say, no clue what the above is worth, mostly just want rid. Offer a fair deal and it's yours!


Much Love 


"EvilTim"


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Post weekend bump.
Cypher and Cultists currently being bid on!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm interested in the Warp Talons if they're still available


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

Updated to remove what has been sold.


----------

